#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore questions thread

## slimboyfat

Thinking about a visit?

Anything you would like to know to Singapore then please ask here. I probably know the answer or know someone who does :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

yeah mate, when the 7's on? and also the jkt 'tangs are touring there in October....

----------


## slimboyfat

> and also the jkt 'tangs are touring there in October....


what kind of question is that?

i thought the 7's were on around April every year. I will get back to you on that one

----------


## kingwilly

jakarat bingtangs are an AFL football rules club and they are going to tour to singapore in october to play against hated rivals singapore wombats!

----------


## slimboyfat

actually there is a tournament in october you are right

Singapore Cricket Club Rugby 7s

doesnt seem as good as previous years Standard Chartered tournament though

----------


## slimboyfat

and as for australian rules well who gives a toss?

----------


## kingwilly

27-28th! Brillant! 

I'm there! got a spare room?

----------


## kingwilly

> 27-28th! Brillant! 
> 
> I'm there! got a spare room?


piss off dickhead ! i asked first! 




> slimboyfatand as for australian rules well who gives a toss?


idiot ! i write you off now!

----------


## ILoveDogs

Do you know how to get a job there making around $100K USD?  And what I have to do to get that job?

----------


## slimboyfat

Sorry IloveDogs - 

Careers advice is beyond the intended scope of this thread. If I knew the answer to that then I would be doing it too.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Is YouTube banned there and are there any TV companies looking for undiscovered talent?

----------


## kingwilly

not banned, yes loads but i think they actually want real talent - so your out of luck!

----------


## slimboyfat

Youtube is not banned there.

Quite a few TV stations are based here, MTV Asia, ESPN, Nickelodeon, AXN etc as well as some local production companies. I am not really a 'media' type person but I do see a lot of western and local homosexuals around, talking crap and drinking coffee so I assume there is a fair amount of arty stuff going on here. 

As mentioned above this is not a careers thread.

----------


## slimboyfat

> not banned, yes loads but i think they actually want real talent - so your out of luck!


Singapore is the kind of place where they really want to see a good track record. Even if a company wants to hire you the next hurdle is to convince the Ministry of Manpower that you are better qualified than a Singaporean to do the job.

But anyway its always worth a try I guess. Not many Singaporeans take the arty farty route - most want to be lawyers, doctors, accountants etc.

And this is still not a careers thread.

----------


## kingwilly

Actually there are a number of very good international schools there, and also the regional office for the international baccalaureate organisation,  but they are the same, require properly qualified staff and a proven track record. 

Not many people leave singapore, so jobs do not open up particularly often, same same HK really.

And this is still not a careers thread.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Teaching is not a job.

----------


## in4zip

Slimboyfat,  not exactly a S'pore question but perhaps related ... 

*yes I'm getting geared, albeit very slowly, up to leave the LoS or to better say, looking for new shores, not keeping all my eggs in the TH basket*

*cons:* Living in S'pore (years back, I've lived there for 4 mos. straight) can, at times, be daunting for many reasons. It's a relatively small island, all the rules and regs, cost of living (e.g. highish rents, cost of property, of cars etc.) not the cheapest and the " I'm so serious " S'porians at times can be a tad trying ... to mention but a few reasons;

* pros:* good infrastructure, banking, health care, youtube and the caning of foreigners like Scampy  :Smile:  etc. 
I am also told that the laws are pretty fair even if one is not a citizen of this island state...

sooooo 

how about living in Jahor Bahru (and/or hinterland say Senai or even further afield, topography of which I am fairly sure, generally speaking, tends to be/resemble TH's modus vivendi) and when in need of "order" ... to escape from the chaos ... do the commute by ferry, bridge, car, bus, taxi, train or whatever.

I understand that many Malays do the daily commute and traffic at peak hours is atrocious but not too bad outside of rush hour.

Thank you for your (and anybody else's) thoughts re. a Spore/JB combo!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

What colour are the buses?

----------


## slimboyfat

> What colour are the buses?


 

There are 2 bus companies. Both have red white and black as their bus colours, but in different configurations.

Welcome to SBS Transit

SMRT Bus Guide

----------


## blackpanther

i'll be there in 2 weeks. staying for 3 days. any recommendations for me to go see or places to eat kind sir?

----------


## panama hat

Nice thread. 

MrT:



> Not many people leave singapore, so jobs do not open up particularly often, same same HK really.


Well, yes and no.  We are PRs in Singapore but just left to com here, we know a few other Expats who have also left recently.  All of their jobs were filled with locals.  This is also the case for many new jobs. 

Don't think that Singaporeans are in any way less educated than anyone from the 'west', in many cases they are more educated - in Oz, the UK or the US. (They do lack creativity, though)
Added to this you now get very many Malaysians with equal qualifications who are happy to earn 50k instead of 100k and work towards getting PR in Singapore. 

The main problem you will face in Singapore is the huge increase in rental accommodation, that has taken place in just the last few months due to many things, among them being en-bloc sales of older apartments. 

As for living in JB and commuting . . . not really an option.

Having said the above I don't think Singapore is the right place for many Thailand-based expats . . . just too different.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Slimboyfat, not exactly a S'pore question but perhaps related ... 
> 
> *yes I'm getting geared, albeit very slowly, up to leave the LoS or to better say, looking for new shores, not keeping all my eggs in the TH basket*
> 
> *cons:* Living in S'pore (years back, I've lived there for 4 mos. straight) can, at times, be daunting for many reasons. It's a relatively small island, all the rules and regs, cost of living (e.g. highish rents, cost of property, of cars etc.) not the cheapest and the " I'm so serious " S'porians at times can be a tad trying ... to mention but a few reasons;
> 
> *pros:* good infrastructure, banking, health care, youtube and the caning of foreigners like Scampy  etc. 
> I am also told that the laws are pretty fair even if one is not a citizen of this island state...
> 
> ...


i have heard of Malaysians who do it. I have also heard Sporeans and expats talking about it - but have never seen anyone actually doing it because it is just too much hassle, and no-one really trusts the Malaysians and JB is a dump compared to Spore anyway.

----------


## in4zip

thanx for the reps ^  ^^

agree JB is a dump, been there 
not much worse than many lossian, cambo lao shitholes, prolly better than many

and further down the road perhaps there are some nice spots in w malaysia

If and when, I won't be doing the commute, no need, though day trips, long weekends, to the fair City why the fek not?

----------


## MeMock

Dear SBF will you pick me up at the budget terminal tomorrow at 6am and take me to Changi to catch my next flight?

----------


## slimboyfat

> Dear SBF will you pick me up at the budget terminal tomorrow at 6am and take me to Changi to catch my next flight?


no. 

1) I dont do 6am on a saturday morning
2) I don't have a car.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 
> Dear SBF will you pick me up at the budget terminal tomorrow at 6am and take me to Changi to catch my next flight?
> 
> 
> no. 
> 
> 1) I dont do 6am on a saturday morning
> 2) I don't have a car.


a real man would still be out at 6.00am on a SAturday monring!

----------


## robin

Slimboy, do you know if there are any cheap return flights there from Phuket?

----------


## panama hat

> Slimboy, do you know if there are any cheap return flights there from Phuket?


If you're lucky you can find them at 99 cents each way plus tax.   Checkout Tiger Airways, JetstarAsia etc . . .

----------


## robin

Thanks, PH.

----------


## babygirl

What's their to do for fun in Singapore? I heard there was quite an artsy scene there? 

How is the cost of things there? I realize they are probably more expensive than Thailand, but what are costs for eating out, and rents like? 

Thanks

----------


## kingwilly

> What's their to do for fun in Singapore? I heard there was quite an artsy scene there? 
> 
> How is the cost of things there? I realize they are probably more expensive than Thailand, but what are costs for eating out, and rents like? 
> 
> Thanks


roughly times 10 thailand!

----------


## slimboyfat

food isnt 10 times more expensive KW. Rents maybe.

anyway i will address this problem later when i am not drunk.

i was a real man and still out at 6am.

Got invited to a private opening party for a bar with free flow of Johnny Walker (which i dont even like)

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ and ^^. I lived in Sing for about a year. Food stalls and courts were cheap; some OK food, but anything sniffing of farang wa outrageous. I loved some the clothing chains. Really cheap and real casual styles (not tie-dyed crap) and they all fit me. 
Went back with my sis for a few days and we stayed at a hotel off Orchard. About S$50-60 a night (2001). It was clean and interesting -- the back lobby was the holding tank for Russian hookers waiting for bookings late at night. hehe. We found it convenient for the MRT.
SMF, do you ever go around Raffles Place and the Stock Exchange? I'm trying to remember a pub's name near there -- Carnaby's perhaps? Went there often after work; half outdoors. Lovely manager. It was also where I was on 9-11. All of us from the financial industry with a cell phone (ie, almost every customer) were going into shock, trying to call colleagues in NY, not knowing WTF really happened. Had to go to three big hotels to find a lounge with a TV. Sh*****t. Next day, no Chinese would look at us white folks. Had lunch at the quay while going through alll the papers. Imagine, front page of one tabloid had a photo of people jumping out of the windows. Anyway, the waiter came up, a lovely Indian lad, and the first thing he said was "I'm so sorry for your tragic loss." I guess the Chinese were too embarrassed to say anything? Never forgot that.
Anyway, cannot beat Changi airport for its outdoor Cactus lounge (smoking OK) and the other huge smoking area  -- you can buy a drink at the bar next door and take it with you. Is that still there, SMF? I know you quit but... :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

SMF?

Carnegies I believe you mean. It went out of fashion and closed down a year or so ago. It was quite good for a while.

----------


## kingwilly

ok food is not 10 times but i notice you conveniently did not mention the price of beer!

----------


## Sir Burr

^^^
The Cactus garden is still there at Changi terminal 2. Best airport in the world.

----------


## slimboyfat

> ok food is not 10 times but i notice you conveniently did not mention the price of beer!


one large bottle of Tiger at a foodcourt is $6 (about 130 baht) and at a supermarket it is slightly cheaper.

a pint of lager is around S$12 in posher places. (about 260 baht)

most places I actually drink I will buy a jug for S$20-24.

The funny thing is that although beers are expensive, the price hasnt actually gone up a lot in pubs since I was first here in 1992.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Red face, SBF. Mebbe I was thinking of a fab stock ticker when I called you SMF...

----------


## Butterfly

food is definitely not expensive and is now at par with Thailand (high THB and inflation). Even expensive restaurants cost as much in Singapore as in Thailand, but the places are much nicer than Thailand.

Drinks are a bit more expensive in clubs, but these are nice places. Actually most good places in Bangkok charge 180 to 200 THB for a drink, so that's at par with the rest of the international expensive cities (nice Paris cafe, 5 Euros for a draft beer).

Singapore has cheap clubbing because of the recent high competition, so it's all reasonable in a city that doesn't look like a giant garbage dump.

Rent has become outrageous in the last few month apparently, going up as high as 80&#37; in some location. While you could get a nice studio at 24,000 THB/month (1,000 SGD) near the MRT, it has gone up now to 40,000 THB/month (2,000 SGD)

----------


## babygirl

Why is rent skyrocketing lately? 

The prices don't sound so bad. How is crime there? I heard there are many different districts, like Chinatown and Indiantown. Would this be where you find those type foods also?

----------


## slimboyfat

> How is crime there? I heard there are many different districts, like Chinatown and Indiantown. Would this be where you find those type foods also?


Crime is as I mentioned earlier - almost non-existent. If a flat gets burgled it will usually make the evening news.

You can get the different types of food everywhere. Singapore is multi-cultural and the government housing is allocated by race so that there is a mixture of races in every area.

i did a thread on Little India somewhere. In fact if you read through the threads I have done already a lot of your questions would be answered.

Here it is https://teakdoor.com/malaysia-and-sin...tle-india.html

In fact I covered a bit of Chinatown in the 'my place to Tanjong Pagar' thread,
https://teakdoor.com/malaysia-and-sin...ong-pagar.html
but I suppose I will have to do the whole thing in its entirety one weekend.

----------


## slimboyfat

i have a question for you mrT.

was there a Teakdoor email this week? i didnt get one

----------


## kingwilly

^ please dont hijack the thread!

----------


## AntRobertson

> was there a Teakdoor email this week? i didnt get one


I did.  It mentioned something about some excellent careers advice for Singapore in some thread or other...

----------


## slimboyfat

from now on - golf and careers queries will not be entertained.

----------


## kingwilly

OR then u miserable twat

 what about sailing? Is there  any recreational sandbag clubs?  members only? costs? races?

----------


## slimboyfat

ask panama hat. he is lurking.

i have had it with you

----------


## kingwilly

hey I thought sailing was your thing ?  

blaady as bad as MtD

----------


## panama hat

Huh?  Lurking?  

Umm, I'd call it browsing while working . . . 

For sailing info have a look at: 

Singapore Sailing Federation

SAF Yacht Club - Where the Sea Adventure Begins!

Republic of Singapore Yacht Club 

:: Welcome to Changi Sailing Club :: 

and sailing.com.sg

Not a sailor, anymore, so I don't know about the scene . . but there are dragon boat races galore!!!!

----------


## slimboyfat

> hey I thought sailing was your thing ? 
> 
> blaady as bad as MtD


rich mans game here i believe. as is golf.

i am not a rich man. end of story

----------


## mend

Any good suggestions for reasonable 3-4 star Hotels in SG???

----------


## slimboyfat

how much do you want to spend? what kind of area?

i would recommend this website as all the prices are reasonable and they have most of the hotels in singapore covered.

Singapore Hotels & Resorts Reservation Service - Asia Travel

name a hotel you might be interested in and I will tell you what i can.... :Smile:

----------


## terry57

another nice thread fatboy and your a bloody wizz on singapore aint ya. :Smile: 

we are going to stay at the robertson quay hotel on the river and do you know any thing about this place.?

cheers

----------


## panama hat

^  Robertson Quay Hotel is quite nice and is in a nice area . . . lots of pubs and restaurants within a few minutes walk or right outside the place. 

Good value for money

----------


## terry57

^ 
cheers for that as we been searching hotels on line for ages. someone recomended this hotel to us but  have been getting mixed reports from the net.

at $100 aud  per night it seems a good deal so i think we will book it.

----------


## panama hat

That's a very good price for Singapore standards now, grab it.  Singapore's hotel costs have been skyrocketing for many reasons and availability is in single digits, same as their rental properties. 

Have a nice cold one by the river and enjoy!

----------


## slimboyfat

robertson quay is a great location but the rooms are a bit small.

internet access was less than S$10 a day last time I stayed there. 

breakfast was also included with the room but was nothing much to shout about.

i like the bar below the hotel. called the beach bar or something. very lomantic

----------


## panama hat

. . . you forgot to mention the open-air pool table.

----------


## slimboyfat

> . . . you forgot to mention the open-air pool table.


ah well you see i didnt play pool. its not lomantic

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> 
> . . . you forgot to mention the open-air pool table.
> 
> 
> ah well you see i didnt play pool. its not lomantic


Time to learn, lots of nice pubs with pool tables around . . . and lovely ladies to boot

----------


## TizMe

Great thread guys.

Today, I have just accepted a new job in Singapore. 

I have only been outside the airport once for about 12 hours and that was about 12 years ago.

The mob that I will work for will put me up in a hotel for 1 week only. Is it feasible to find a place to live within 1 week (especially considering that I'll be working as well)? I will only need a one bedroom unit as I'll be by myself most of the time and Mrs Tiz will only come occasionally.

What was the one (or more) thing that you know now that you wished you knew when you first arrived in Singapore?

Any other hints for a noobie?

----------


## terry57

> robertson quay is a great location but the rooms are a bit small.
> 
> internet access was less than S$10 a day last time I stayed there. 
> 
> breakfast was also included with the room but was nothing much to shout about.
> 
> i like the bar below the hotel. called the beach bar or something. very lomantic





what about this one fatboy,  have you heard of it? and its near the train station. the web sight looks great and its $ 90 with breakfast.

www. 1bnbsingapore.com.

cheers.

do you think the robertson is a good deal at $100 aud?

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by panama hat
> ...





ill have my lady with me mate,

but i still love to look at the lovely ladies and there particularly lovely in singapore.

cost you a friggin fortune to crack on to one,  thats for sure.

ive read many reports on the robertson good and bad and the main thing people complain about is the size of the rooms and bathroom.

ive been to singapore a few times and thats normal unless you want to pay a squillion quid.

do you think we should stay there and tan our arse around the pool.?

the pictures on the net look a bit too good to be true.

----------


## slimboyfat

> what about this one fatboy, have you heard of it? and its near the train station. the web sight looks great and its $ 90 with breakfast.
> 
> www. 1bnbsingapore.com.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> do you think the robertson is a good deal at $100 aud?


never heard of the 1bnb place. it doesnt really appear to be a 'proper' hotel to me but it might be worth a try at that price.

Robertson Quay at $100 is definitely a good deal. Butterfly stayed there a few weeks back - maybe you could ask for his opinion too, not sure how much he paid.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Great thread guys.
> 
> Today, I have just accepted a new job in Singapore. 
> 
> I have only been outside the airport once for about 12 hours and that was about 12 years ago.
> 
> The mob that I will work for will put me up in a hotel for 1 week only. Is it feasible to find a place to live within 1 week (especially considering that I'll be working as well)? I will only need a one bedroom unit as I'll be by myself most of the time and Mrs Tiz will only come occasionally.
> 
> What was the one (or more) thing that you know now that you wished you knew when you first arrived in Singapore?
> ...


Will take a while to think of a reply to the second part. 

For the first part it depends on how much you want to pay. If money is not a big problem then just get a property agent to look for you - but he will get 1 months rent from you as commission.....
If you want to do all the work yourself to save a thousand bucks or so then pick up the Straits Times everyday and look through the classifieds.

Ofrcourse if you cant find a place within a week then check into one of the Hotel 81's at Geylang - you will pay about S$45 a night there - while you are getting your shit together.

----------


## terry57

^^

thanks fatboy as your a wealth of info on singapore.

keep up your top posts and picks.

some people find singapore boring but ive always liked it and theres plenty to do if one gets amoungst it.

if one dont get on the piss every night the costs are ok and i love the food and the eye candy.  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------


## TizMe

After accepting a job offer in Singapore, how long should it take the employer to process the necessary paper work before I should be applying for my visa?

----------


## slimboyfat

> After accepting a job offer in Singapore, how long should it take the employer to process the necessary paper work before I should be applying for my visa?


what do you need a visa for?

the employer should apply for the employment pass (green card) on your behalf and you wont have to do anything. That should take a couple of months.

----------


## kingwilly

which place is a better disco? 

Ministry of sound or Zouk?

----------


## slimboyfat

I prefer Dbl-O because I get free drinks.

----------


## TizMe

> what do you need a visa for?


So what is the "employment pass"? Is it just a certificate or something that I show to immigration when I arrive.

If not, do I just arrive on a tourist visa and then what?

Sorry for the dumb questions. I just assumed that I would have to apply for a visa here before I left.

----------


## Butterfly

> Ministry of sound or Zouk?


MoS is ok, and the whole Boat Quay scene is nice anyway, I quite like BarFly

PowerStation something seems to be the new clubbing scenery for all the SPG and Singapore hotties

----------


## dirtydog

> If not, do I just arrive on a tourist visa and then what?


Most normal sensible first world countries you can change your visa at their country.

----------


## TizMe

Ah, very good. I guess I've spent too much time in third world countries that don't have sensible rules.

----------


## slimboyfat

anyway Tizme, on immigration and working issues there is no need to take the word of someone you dont know from an internet forum.

Immigration & Checkpoints Authority (ICA) - Singapore  - Singapore immigration website

Ministry of Manpower | Home - Ministry of manpower

The rules and procedures are all written down and everything is transparent

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> If not, do I just arrive on a tourist visa and then what?
> 
> 
> Most normal sensible first world countries you can change your visa at their country.


Sorry, DD, but it s very rare to be able to change your visa when inside a country as that means you had entered on false pretenses.

----------


## slimboyfat

but if you arrive on a social visit pass (like a tourist here) you can look for work and convert to an employment pass once you get it.

thats how it used to work anyway.


Tizme check out the websites I gave you and even better ask your employers.....

I got to stay here by marrying a Singaporean and applying for Permanent Residency so I am only basing what I tell you on what I have heard from others........

----------


## Butterfly

Getting a visa in Singapore is quite easy, even as a "freelancer"

If your employer is giving you a contract, then it's a no brainer

----------


## Blake7

So what about hotels on Orchard Road near, ahem, Orchard Towers? Hilton etc want at least 250 USD  :Sad:  Know of any good deals?

----------


## forreachingme

I liked The Paramount, but htis was back in 90 to 95, very decent rooms at 100 S at the time...

Fantastic breakfeast as well, karaoke with pinas downstairs...

I never ever was able to see the person who slides the massage card under the door, may be they send it by "sarbacanes " ?..


Is this hotel still nice and medium priced ?

----------


## TizMe

> Tizme check out the websites I gave you and even better ask your employers.....


 Half of my problem is that I'm not being directly employed by anyone in Singapore. I'm being contracted out by an Australian company to a Singapore based company that will then contract me out to another Singapore based company. The Aussie company has no experience in Singapore. I have no direct contact with either of the Singapore companies until I arrive.

I rang the contracting company today and they reckon that they can "fast track" the employment pass. Given that only 2 weeks ago they were taking about an employment visa I seriously doubt that they have any clue.

Thanks for those links. I'll have a read.

----------


## TizMe

Well I received a call yesterday from the agent in Singapore.

Apparently I'm starting in Singapore on 17th September. I still don't have an EP and I hadn't resigned from my current employment.

  For the first month I will be working in Tampines which is the east side of  Singapore and then after that I'll be based in Science Center which is the west side of  Singapore.

Where would you suggest is a good area to live? I certainly wont be on a CEO megga $$$ package and only need a 1 bedroom apartment. Somewhere with a fairly easy commute would be nice.

----------


## Airportwo

> I liked The Paramount, but htis was back in 90 to 95, very decent rooms at 100 S at the time...
> 
> Fantastic breakfeast as well, karaoke with pinas downstairs...
> 
> I never ever was able to see the person who slides the massage card under the door, may be they send it by "sarbacanes " ?..
> 
> 
> Is this hotel still nice and medium priced ?


I was in there a couple of weeks ago, to eat! ok I went to a couple of the bars underneath, looks to still be ok, though showing it's age.
I used to stay there when it first opened as it was not popular and was excellent VFM 
Cheers

----------


## slimboyfat

Hmmmmmm.......I think Clementi/Dover area is the best. 

Singapore is a small place. Wherever you are, if it is close to an MRT station you are not far from town. Funnily enough, I dont live too far from town but because there is no mrt station nearby it takes me just as long to get to work as those living way out east or west with good MRT access.

----------


## TizMe

Thanks that seems good. District 5 right? How much should I expect to pay for a 2 room apartment? Is there many small apartments around? Most of the web sites that I check don't seem to have any 1 bedroom apartments.

----------


## slimboyfat

prices are changing so fast (upwards) it is hard to keep up.

you probably will be looking at between 1.5k to 2.5k a month for modest accomodation (HDB flat or older private apartment) in that area.

There are a few property agents with websites. I cant recommend any because i hate the lot of them but do a google for singapore rentals and email a few of them with your requirements.

Don't be ashamed to go for an HDB flat - I have lived in one for 10 years plus and now as the days of expat packages are coming to an end you will find quite a few caucasians are taking the HDB option.....

----------


## TizMe

Good-o thanks. Only 4 days to go. I agree with you about real estate agents. They are just a fraction better than car salesmen. (funny, my ex-wife is now a real estate agent  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## slimboyfat

great. in 4 days you can help us out with answers on this thread

----------


## Happyman

Back to the hotel question.
I used to travel to Sing on buisness regularly from Malaysia ( and still do from Phuket occasionally ) Always stay at Hotel 1929 in Chinatown. Really nice !
Company always picks up the bill  :Smile:  but it was/is about 75 sing$ a night - may be corporate rate though.

----------


## slimboyfat

It is quite nice, but Hotel 1929 is a lot more expensive than that now. From the hotel's own website a single room is S$140 and a double room is S$160.

Even the much lower class Keong Saik Hotel is around $90 a night these days.

----------


## Sir Burr

I like the Asia Hotel, or, Cairnhill. Both within walking distance of Orchard Road.

----------


## panama hat

> Thanks that seems good. District 5 right? How much should I expect to pay for a 2 room apartment? Is there many small apartments around? Most of the web sites that I check don't seem to have any 1 bedroom apartments.


I can give you the names of two r/e agents who are not too bad - pm on the way

----------


## bar dog

I have to go from Singapore to Johor Bahru. I intend to go over the causeway by bus. Where do the buses leave from in Singapore and where do they stop? Obviously (?) I will need to cross Immigration at the entry to Malaysia so I am assuming I need to get out of one bus, do Immigration, and then catch another one into town. Is this correct and can you please fill in more details on what has to be done ie fees, photo etc

----------


## panama hat

Catch the 170 from Singapore, I believe it starts in town and drives along Bukit Timah Road. (Costs $1 or so)
This will take you over the Causeway.  You will alight before immigration, fill out the documentation and walk on through - no charge. 

You can take a 5-minute walk to the shopping malls, it is hot and you'll be waylaid by dozens of guys offering taxi services.  Bargain!

----------


## slimboyfat

from Wiki

its all correct though

*Buses between Johor Bahru and Singapore* Line Stops in Singapore Stops in Johor Bahru Price Causeway Link CW-1 Kranji MRT only Larkin via KotarayaS$1.30, S$1.00 from Singapore
RM1.30, 1.00 from Malaysia 
Causeway Link CW-2 Queen Street only Larkin only S$3 Route 1 (CW3) - Sikh Temple (Johor Bahru) - Taman Bukit Indah - Gelang Patah - Tuas CIQ - Jurong East Bus/MRT Interchange Route 2 (666) - Larkin Station - Taman Tun Aminah - Gelang Patah - Tuas CIQ - Jurong East Bus/MRT Interchange SBS 170 (red plate) Queen St via Kranji MRT Larkin only S$1.30 (EZ-Link OK) SBS 170 (blue plate) Kranji MRT Kotaraya only S$1.00 (EZ-Link OK) SBS 160 Jurong East MRT via Kranji MRT Kotaraya only S$1.50 (EZ-Link OK) SMRT 950 Woodlands MRT via Marsiling MRT Kotaraya only S$1.20 (EZ-Link OK) Singapore-Johor Express Queen St only Larkin only S$2.40 
There's a pattern to the madness: Singaporean-operated buses (SBS, SMRT, SJE) can only stop at one destination in Malaysia, while the Malaysian-operated Causeway Link buses can only stop at one destination in Singapore. Terminals aside, all buses make two stops at Singapore immigration and at Malaysian immigration, which gives you the opportunity to hop on (esp. on those line buses where you can pay with an ez-link card). At both immigration points, _you must disembark with all your luggage_ and pass through passport control and customs, then board the next bus by showing your ticket. On the Malaysian side, the bus stop is to your left as you exit the immigration post. Figure on one hour for the whole rigmarole from end to end, more during rush hour. 
*Note:* Embarking of the express bus (and others) towards Singapore is done _after_ you pass the customs. As you can pass from JB to the bus without passing customs first (by jaywalking across the street from the Lucky Foodcourt), this leaves you without an exit stamp. This could give you quite some trouble later if you try to re-enter Malaysia (as the Singapore customs pointed out). 
Johor Bahru travel guide - Wikitravel

oh the table doesnt paste here properly. better look at the link then

i usually go on the singapore-johor express bus. it's slightly less plebby than taking 170

----------


## bar dog

> Catch the 170 from Singapore, I believe it starts in town and drives along Bukit Timah Road. (Costs $1 or so)
> This will take you over the Causeway. You will alight before immigration, fill out the documentation and walk on through - no charge. 
> 
> You can take a 5-minute walk to the shopping malls, it is hot and you'll be waylaid by dozens of guys offering taxi services. Bargain!





> from Wiki
> 
> its all correct though
> 
> *Buses between Johor Bahru and Singapore* Line Stops in Singapore Stops in Johor Bahru Price Causeway Link CW-1 Kranji MRT only Larkin via KotarayaS$1.30, S$1.00 from Singapore
> RM1.30, 1.00 from Malaysia 
> Causeway Link CW-2 Queen Street only Larkin only S$3 Route 1 (CW3) - Sikh Temple (Johor Bahru) - Taman Bukit Indah - Gelang Patah - Tuas CIQ - Jurong East Bus/MRT Interchange Route 2 (666) - Larkin Station - Taman Tun Aminah - Gelang Patah - Tuas CIQ - Jurong East Bus/MRT Interchange SBS 170 (red plate) Queen St via Kranji MRT Larkin only S$1.30 (EZ-Link OK) SBS 170 (blue plate) Kranji MRT Kotaraya only S$1.00 (EZ-Link OK) SBS 160 Jurong East MRT via Kranji MRT Kotaraya only S$1.50 (EZ-Link OK) SMRT 950 Woodlands MRT via Marsiling MRT Kotaraya only S$1.20 (EZ-Link OK) Singapore-Johor Express Queen St only Larkin only S$2.40 
> 
> <snip>
> i usually go on the singapore-johor express bus. it's slightly less plebby than taking 170


Guys thanks very much for the replies - appreciated

----------


## slimboyfat

one thing though, if you come back to singapore again via the causeway there is a very good chance your bag will be searched/put through an x-ray machine.

don't bring any pirated dvds or cigarettes (more than one pack) with you or your day will be ruined.

another interesting development is that they have started giving 30 day social visit passes to Singapre at land and sea entry points to Singapore (at both Malaysia entry points and also from those ferries arriving from indo etc at Harbourfront and Tanah Merah). Previously you could only get 30 days if you arrive by air. So that's good news for all the hookers and anyone else who wants to stay longer in Spore.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Slimboy, can you get some snaps of the warnings signs? My fav was one at SingTel's bldg on the other side of the MRT from Orchid Road. The one with the cop holding a rifle shooting a guy who trespassed.

----------


## slimboyfat

there are a lot of those trespassers will be shot signs around any 'sensitive place'

i will try and photograph the next one i see - but ofcourse i will probably get shot for photgraphing in a security sensitive location

----------


## panama hat

Howwwzzzzat!

----------


## Airportwo

> I like the Asia Hotel, or, Cairnhill. Both within walking distance of Orchard Road.


Believe the Cairnhill was demolished last year, Slimboy please confirm? Used to have one of the better massage places in town!

----------


## panama hat

Also, when you go from one place to the other definitely avoid 07.00 to 09.00 from JB to Singapore and 16.00 to 18.00 to JB from Singapore. . . tens of thousands of Malaysians commute to Sing every day by bus. 

Another option -asn much more comfortable is to take the train from Sing to JB . . . faster immigration as well.

----------


## slimboyfat

and the mutton biriani sold by the fat malay woman at the Tanjong Pagar railway station is well worth trying. $5

----------


## Jardine

Will be in Singapore for a 9 days starting next week and was wondering where is a good place to watch the Rugby World Cup?

----------


## Airportwo

> Will be in Singapore for a 9 days starting next week and was wondering where is a good place to watch the Rugby World Cup?


There are probably better places, but I generally go to Harry's at - urm - Orchard Towers, kinda handy, once one sport has finished can easily move onto the next!

----------


## panama hat

Lots of places at Chijmes, Boat Quay and Clarke Quay . . . presuming you'll be a tourist

----------


## Jardine

Thanks for the input guys watched the England Australia game at Clarke Quay, very pleasant if a little pricey but who cares when it was the right result.

----------


## panama hat

> Thanks for the input guys watched the England Australia game at Clarke Quay, very pleasant if a little pricey but who cares when it was the right result.



One result makes me happy . . .  :France: 

 . . . the other sad . . .  :Aussie:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Jardine
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input guys watched the England Australia game at Clarke Quay, very pleasant if a little pricey but who cares when it was the right result.
> 
> 
>  
> One result makes me happy . . . 
> 
> . . . the other sad . . .


agree wiv dat!

----------


## panama hat

So . . . . 

England v France  (Go, the !)

Argies v the Seth Efrikens  (Go the )

----------


## kingwilly

erm, is it allowd to ask about golf?

----------


## slimboyfat

https://teakdoor.com/malaysia-singapo...singapore.html

----------


## Chuckycheese

I've been to Singapore 7 or 8 times and really like it....but, it sure has gotten expensive. The hotels on Bencoolen used to be very reasonably priced but are at least 4 or 5 times as expensive as they were 10 years ago.

----------


## slimboyfat

You are right Chuckycheese. Also the hotels change their prices depending on demand. I heard that even the budget chains like Hotel 81 and Fragrance doubled their rates during the recent air show here.

----------


## kingwilly

This September will see Singapore hold the Asian Aussie Football Champs!  (expect to see about 10-12 teams ) 

 :party43:

----------


## Texpat

My wife and I are planning a vacation. We live in Nong Khai and will drive to Bangkok overnight and then spend a few days in Phuket.

My wife's never been to Malaysia or Singapore and I quite fancy parking the truck in Phuket and taking a train to KL. If it's not too expensive or takes too many days, I'd also like to continue to Singapore for a few days. How are the trains between Singapore and KL? How many hours is the trip? Do they have AC first class coaches and are they easy to book? Are they crammed with smelly bug vendors and their chickens? Has any TD poster ever taken this train? 

Good (if not dated) info on hotels on this thread -- cheers. I've been to Singapore more than 10 years ago. Flew into Peya Lebar -- likely unrecognizable now.

I realize this trip is only a few miles in Sing and a long way in Malaysia, but couldn't find a Malay questions thread...

----------


## Airportwo

> Good (if not dated) info on hotels on this thread -- cheers. I've been to Singapore more than 10 years ago. Flew into Peya Lebar -- likely unrecognizable now.
> 
> ..


Paya Lebar closed to non military in 1980, time flies!

----------


## Texpat

It was 1996 or '97 -- I was a.f.  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

Tex, There is no train from Phuket to  KL (that I am aware of). I have taken a train from Bkk to Hat Yai. From there I went to butterworth but it was bitch because you had to change trains across the border. All in all a hassle take the bus, more comfortable

----------


## Butterfly

forget leaving the car in Phuket, Phuket is crap anyway, take the car and drive to Singapore, small road tax at some causeway bridge between Malaysia and Singapore and that's it

----------


## Thetyim

^
I agree with BF (there is no train station in Phuket anyway) but driving in Malaysia is easy and fuel is cheap.

----------


## slimboyfat

actually i have always wanted to try the train from Singapore to KL, but as yet I haven't found any reason to go to KL

----------


## xen

Love Singapore - Hoping to get to the Singapore Garden Show in July and then catch the train to KL for a few days and then to Penang, again stay a few days , and on to BKK. My question is - i am booked into Fragrance Pearl in Geylands. Is there a better ,  if not cheaper Hotel around (near a MRT Station). Can't believe the prices of Hotels in SIN now. Is it safe area providing street smart strategies are employed?

----------


## Happyman

> actually i have always wanted to try the train from Singapore to KL, but as yet I haven't found any reason to go to KL


Its a nice run - section around Gemas is very "jumgly".
Single track for most of the way.
On the "down" side is the fact that for 4 years I handled the regular derailments on that stretch for the insurance companies.
On the "up" side is that in 4 years there were 7 passenger train derailments ( monthly goods train incidents  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) with no serious injuries as the max speed on the KL - Sing section is about 55 kph !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thinking about a visit?


Yes, but you're never there!

----------


## slimboyfat

Yes, sorry about that old chap.

----------


## kingwilly

> Quote: Originally Posted by slimboyfat Thinking about a visit? Yes, but you're never there!







> Yes, sorry about that old chap.


and he doesnt bother coming out for a beer when he is there anyway...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> and he doesnt bother coming out for a beer when he is there anyway...


What a rotter. I shall think of somewhere else to visit in August.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by slimboyfat Thinking about a visit? Yes, but you're never there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey SBF, looks like you'll get a couple more chances to stand me up for a beer...

Asian (Aussie) Football Champs are on in Singapore this year, September 7-9th.

and MrsKW wants us to visit also, later that month...

----------


## panama hat

> ^
> I agree with BF (there is no train station in Phuket anyway) but driving in Malaysia is easy and fuel is cheap.


Alas, no more . . .  Petrol/Gas is now at RM2.70/litre after the government decided it was going to slash subsidies (how can an oil-exporting country be subsidising the stuff when the pump-cost was RM1.70?) 

Still cheap compared to some other countries of course . . . Hi LoS!

----------


## plorf

I know some of my questions have already been answered in this thread, but it might be outdated so I'll just ask again:
1. Rent: has the situation improved somewhat or how much should you be prepared to pay for a 1 bedroom apt with good access to public transportation ? 
2. General cost of living compared to Europe: Do you have any information on general expat salaries there ? My friend's planning to go there this summer, he's got a few offers already and will visit the place & companies this spring, but of course he'll have to discuss his salary as well.
I might have the chance next year, but still just looking around a bit. 
I think he roughly earns about 100k USD in Switzerland, a very good salary if you're single, do you have any websites, info about salaries for young engineers ? 
Appreciate your infos !

----------


## plorf

I've just partially answered my question about average salaries: 
http://www.kellyservices.com.sg/res/...aryguide06.pdf
It's from 2006 with more better economic prospects but still useful to get an idea I think.

----------


## Butterfly

> 1. Rent: has the situation improved somewhat or how much should you be prepared to pay for a 1 bedroom apt with good access to public transportation ?


The speculation seems to have ended, not sure if there are any good deals. A lot of people are leaving so maybe more space for rent.




> 2. General cost of living compared to Europe: Do you have any information on general expat salaries there ? My friend's planning to go there this summer, he's got a few offers already and will visit the place & companies this spring, but of course he'll have to discuss his salary as well.


They are laying off a lot of expats apparently. It's pretty brutal from what I have heard. The "Brains" are leaving as they say. Not the best time to look for a job there. Moral is also pretty low.




> I think he roughly earns about 100k USD in Switzerland, a very good salary if you're single, do you have any websites, info about salaries for young engineers ?


Engineer are 30% cheaper in Singapore than they are overseas, so he will have to compete with this in mind, unless he has special skills not found elsewhere.

----------


## plorf

Thanks for the answer, he is quite specialised, a swiss company would hire him there, he told me that in his specific field the Swiss and English completely dominate the market. Despite still being young he doesn't have to apply for jobs, he gets offers and could work anywhere else too. But of course he still has to be realistic with his expectations, just wants to have a rough assessment of what he'll have to spend as well. 
But what would you expect to pay for a normal appartment near the business district or metro station etc. ? Just to get an idea.

----------


## Butterfly

near the business district, a nice apartment would start at 6,000 SGD

you could find better deals outside the "prime" location which are only for rich expats,

----------


## plorf

Ouch that is extremely expensive. So finding a more simple appartment in a good location should prove difficult then ?

----------


## Butterfly

^ it was cheap before, maybe 3,000 or 4,000 SGD, but after the boom, don't count on it

might take a while for price to re-adjust, most landlords there (greedy chinese) do not offer lease of more than 1 year, so they can double the rent at their will

Rent used to be regulated, but that was gone in 2005 I believe, hence the silly speculation

----------


## TizMe

I live and work out on the east side of Singapore. I pay $1,900 per month for a nice 1 bedroom apartment.

Check out https://teakdoor.com/singapore-travel-forum/35824-walking-in-my-neighbour-hood.html

There's also lots of reasonable HDB flats that can be rented for less if you don't require the tennis and squash courts or the gymnasium and swimming pool.

When I renewed my lease in September it was at the same rate as the previous 12 months.

Rumour is that rents will decline in the next year as vacancy rates rise due to expat layoffs resulting in many non-Singaporians leaving.

----------


## plorf

I don't need any facilities really, just a nice appartment with a kitchen, as I like to cook from times to times. I'll be going to Singapore for 2 days in march before flying to Bangkok and Bali, so I'll check out a few areas that appeal to me. 
Thanks for the answers !

----------


## panama hat

I lived in Singapore for close to six years, until 2006. 

Our home was in Bukit Timah, a nice, hilly and green area about 20 minutes from the centre of town and paid SGD3000/month.  The condo has a very nice pool, squash and tennis courts, 3+1 bedrooms (One tiny cubbyhole meant for a maid, ours had one of the real bedrooms.  

The landlord (one of these greedy Chinese) increased the rent the first year by SGD200, lowered it the next two years by SGD500 per year and left it the same for the remaining years we were there. 

Our contract was a one plus one with diplomatic clause. 

Never one problem with the apartment nor the landlord

----------


## slimboyfat

i don't think you could get that for your $3000 a month these days

----------


## kingwilly

what about golf?

----------


## panama hat

> i don't think you could get that for your $3000 a month these days


Probably not, we left just as prices started to skyrocket




> what about golf?


Not the one in Singapore, but our place here has a golf course as well as the other stuff . . . and a very good gym (which I can't be arsed usng at the moment) . . . 

I don't know of any in Sing that have one.

----------


## bustak

Hey sbf. In a few weeks I'm going to travel from KL to Singapore on a Friday morning, arriving around noon, & I'll head back to KL the following day around 8:00 pm. 

Basically what I want to do is eat a bunch of delicious Indian/Chinese food, see some action packed Chinese/Indian markets and go to a couple of cool clubs later on that night, while not spending a ton of cash.

Is it easy to do that w/ little time/baht?

Thanks a lot for any direction you can provide.

----------


## slimboyfat

Singapore is only 30 km wide so (once you actually get to Singapore) time is not an issue.

If you're expecting dirty, bustling markets like you get in most other Asian countries you can forget it. My threads around here somewhere on Chinatown and Little India show you pretty much what you can expect. Its interesting enough though and it is unlikely you will get robbed - except on the prices of things.

Money is an issue especially when it comes to buying your drinks in your cool clubs. Actually I dont go to cool clubs and I don't think they would have me. I think Butterfly goes to cool clubs when he is in Singapore so he might be able to help out there

But just to illustrate, a pint of Heineken at a 'reasonable' pub would set you back around $12 - thats around 275 baht. I think it is mostly the under 25s who go to clubs here anyway (and Butterfly). I did go to one once called Double O - because a friend works there - and I felt terribly old (I am 36)and left as soon as it was polite to do so. The drinks were cheap though so maybe it was aimed at the young and skint crowd.

----------


## Butterfly

> Money is an issue especially when it comes to buying your drinks in your cool clubs. Actually I dont go to cool clubs and I don't think they would have me. I think Butterfly goes to cool clubs when he is in Singapore so he might be able to help out there


the club we went to have a drink (I know it was very early) was very reasonable ? big draft was like 12 SGD if I remember correctly ?

clubbing is a lot of fun there, and quite reasonable (12 SGD for a drink) and the girls are quite nice, I like it a lot. However, with the recent downturn, the club mood might not be as enjoyable.

I wouldn't mind moving to Singapore in the long term, maybe now that rents are back to reasonable level, I could investigate that option again.

----------


## plorf

I've recently visited Singapore twice, and after meeting up with some local girl who showed me around town a bit I have a few main issues with the place: (most not too surprising tho)
- Alcohol&nightlife: way too expensive, I am not much of a clubber, I like dirty pubs with loud music and the occasional drunk. Pubs there seem to be far too civilised, middle-aged gents sipping their beer at a table, absolutely no socialising, no excess or good music to be seen or heard anywhere. Am I wrong here ? 
- Private transportation: According to this Sing girl it's extremely expensive to have your own car/motorbike. Can't remember the exact sum but something around 10k Sing Dollar per year just for the license ? I don't mind using private transportation but having my own motorbike is a necessity for me. 
- Accomodation: I have the impression that rooms/appartments are generally overpriced and a bit remote. Not much to be found anywhere central for a reasonable price. I like to be surrounded by shops, food stalls, maybe a bar somewhere, just a bit of life without using the MRT. And apart from Little India and the Center most regions seem awfully lifeless in terms of people and facilities. 

Care to comment ? I have to add that I do like Singapore but these 3 points really do bother me a bit.

----------


## bustak

thanks for the info guys!




> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> Money is an issue especially when it comes to buying your drinks in your cool clubs. Actually I dont go to cool clubs and I don't think they would have me. I think Butterfly goes to cool clubs when he is in Singapore so he might be able to help out there
> 
> 
> the club we went to have a drink (I know it was very early) was very reasonable ? big draft was like 12 SGD if I remember correctly


wow, 12 SGD (282 THB) is reasonable for a beer?

I think I'll skip the clubs, I don't like them that much. I'll buy a bottle of TIGER & wander the streets & snap some pictures. Wait a minute, is it legal to have an open bottle of beer on the street in SIN?

I found a guesthouse at this address:
3 Jalan Kubor, Singapore

It looks like a good location. What do you think?

Thanks again!

----------


## Raffles

> thanks for the info guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> ...


Waked into Muddy's last Sunday as we were drinking at the bar and asked how much a pint was, 12SGD was the reply as it was happy hour - he replied, "^ bloody pound a pint, dunno how you drink here".

After happy hour I am normally paying 15 a pint in Muddy's or Harry's.

----------


## slimboyfat

> I found a guesthouse at this address:
> 3 Jalan Kubor, Singapore
> 
> It looks like a good location. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks again!


Yup. Everywhere on this thread is within walking distance.

https://teakdoor.com/singapore-travel...reet-area.html

Send me a pm when you are on your way over and if I am in town I will buy you a S$12 beer

----------


## slimboyfat

^^ Have never bothered with Muddy Murphys - its always been too expensive.

You can't really avoid Harrys though as they are everywhere on the island.

----------


## kingwilly

sing girls are aching for it.

----------


## Butterfly

12 SGD is quite reasonable as some clubs are really nice,

In Cowboy, a nice import is already 220 THB (ask Scampy he paid a big round last time we were there) and it's in some shit hole agogo with cheap whores everywhere  :Smile:

----------


## bustak

thanks again, & I'll let you know when I'm on my way sbf, looking forward to it!  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

hey slim (or other knowledgeable friends),

I recently read in the newspaper about a shop in Singpore, it buys and sells 2nd hand (preloved) brand name handbags etc....

I'm in the market for a LV bag, but $2000 is a bit much for me,

a trip to sing for a weekend and some shopping might be in order, to you know of the shop? location, number? 

thanks in advance.

----------


## slimboyfat

better go to china and buy one smuggled out of the factory. Shenzen is good for that apparently

----------


## kingwilly

i'm looking for the real deal, do u know the shop?

yes or no.

----------


## slimboyfat

no, i dont tend to visit second hand shops.

get her a new one you cheapskate.

i will ask around in the office next week.

----------


## panama hat

> hey slim (or other knowledgeable friends),
> 
> I recently read in the newspaper about a shop in Singpore, it buys and sells 2nd hand (preloved) brand name handbags etc....
> 
> I'm in the market for a LV bag, but $2000 is a bit much for me,
> 
> a trip to sing for a weekend and some shopping might be in order, to you know of the shop? location, number? 
> 
> thanks in advance.


Bugger . . . I know the one you mean, it was featured in the Straits Times recently . . .I'll see if I can get the info.

----------


## Butterfly

go to Paris, that's where all the Asians go to buy their LV, cheaper than anywhere !!!

----------


## slimboyfat

was it this one? the shop is in the Orchard Road area.

Pre-owned Authentic , Genuine Branded Designer Handbags & Accessories-SINGAPORE


Yes I guess it probably was because they have a press coverage page too

Pre-owned Authentic , Genuine Branded Designer Handbags & Accessories-SINGAPORE

----------


## kingwilly

> no, i dont tend to visit second hand shops.


My, my, aint we the snob.




> get her a new one you cheapskate.


I'm a teacher, remember, well poor.




> go to Paris, that's where all the Asians go to buy their LV, cheaper than anywhere !!!


I'd love to, but airplane to Singapore $50 vs airplane to Paris $1000




> was it this one? the shop is in the Orchard Road area.


I think so, thank you for that!

----------


## nidhogg

> I'm in the market for a LV bag, but $2000 is a bit much for me,
> .


You got the frock and shoes to match that bag mate?

----------


## slimboyfat

No not a snob. I just dont buy anything expensive enough to warrant gettin it second hand.

And in fact there aren't many second hand shops here. No charity shops at all as far as i know

----------


## kingwilly

> You got the frock and shoes to match bag that mate?


I'm trying to decide if you're being serious or not;

as in making spurious accusations about my sexuality,

or pointing out that if she has a LV bag, she also needs matching ensemble...

----------


## Butterfly

buy a fake one, she won't see the difference

the best ones are from Tawain but they can be quite expensive, 30% of the real price

they are being regularly sold at the official LV shops in Thailand for the full LV price, a staff con, but the stupid rich Thai don't see the difference anywhow

----------


## kingwilly

> buy a fake one, she won't see the difference


I'd only have to get caught _once.....


_

----------


## slimboyfat

Seriously I don't think you should start a trend of buying her expensive branded goods. My wife is happy with Carrefour carrier bags.

----------


## jandajoy

> My wife is happy with Carrefour carrier bags.


Got a bit of a posh one heh? 

7/11 bags seem to be adequate.

----------


## slimboyfat

Carrefour bags to be seen with

7-11 bags for bin liners

McDonalds and KFC bags for picking up my dogs doings - just for the thought that some bin rummager would find the bag and think he had struck gold - only on closer inspection to find that he had a bag of McShitNuggets.

----------


## Rascal

Live in Bangkok but want to travel a bit this fall, is this a nice trip? Affordable not rich as all Thai's think! thanks

----------


## Airportwo

I was in Lucky Plaza a couple of weeks ago, there used to be a couple of good second hand watch shops there - they have gone, anyone know where?
What i did notice though was about three shops, as above selling second hand designer hand bags......

----------


## slimboyfat

^ Dunno mate. As far as I know the only thing worth going to Lucky Plaza for is to pick up a Filipino maid on a Sunday.

And Rascal I don't want to make assumptions but you may find it too expensive if you are expecting similar prices to the rest of SE Asia. The beer prices make the UK look cheap, and hotels are quite steep too. I like Singapore and many other people do too - but there are some people on this board for which it is not their cup of tea. Still if you never go, you will never find out. You could probably see most of what you want to see in 3 or 4 days. 

It might be more worth coming over in the middle of next year when the 2 integrated resorts (hotels, casinos, theme parks etc) are finished.

----------


## DrAndy

> but the stupid rich Thai don't see the difference anywhow





> buy a fake one, she won't see the difference


 
Is KWs wife a stupid rich Thai?

----------


## jandajoy

A place to sleep for 7 hours near the airport on the night of the 18th.????

----------


## setaputra

We will be flying in from Chiangmai on 28 october  and looking to spend 4 days sightseeing.  Can you recommend some basic clean hotels, maybe Chinatown? On a bus route would be ideal.

Thanks

----------


## slimboyfat

Hotel 81 Chinatown would probably fit the bill. Near to Chinatown MRT and lots of buses around there. 

+ welcome to Hotel 81 +

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

Just moved here 2 weeks ago - Can you recommend an alternative to Clarke Quay with plenty of eye candy?

Cheers

----------


## nidhogg

> Just moved here 2 weeks ago - Can you recommend an alternative to Clarke Quay with plenty of eye candy?
> 
> Cheers


Rental or non-rental?

----------


## Butterfly

Next to Sentosa, Vivo City, got a few nice clubs  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

A mate of mine moved to Singapore last week for work. He was gutted about having to leave Bangkok so to try and make him feel worse I told him that it is illegal to listen to your ipod in public in Singapore. He believed me for a full 5 days and ended up asking the people in his new office if it was true, which made him look like a bit of a knobend.

I'd like to continue playing tricks on him from here in Bangkok but cant find his office address. Is there a website that you can recommend SBF that would have the business address listings for the big companys in Singapore?

----------


## panama hat

> Just moved here 2 weeks ago - Can you recommend an alternative to Clarke Quay with plenty of eye candy?


You may wish to get more local info from either of these:

Singapore Expats Forum - Index

----------


## slimboyfat

^ dont they have a mod there called 'panama hat'?

----------


## slimboyfat

> Next to Sentosa, Vivo City, got a few nice clubs


St James Powerhouse.

I work in the next building but have still never been there.

My sources say it is overpriced and full of poseurs.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Just moved here 2 weeks ago - Can you recommend an alternative to Clarke Quay with plenty of eye candy?
> 
> Cheers


How about Emerald Hill? (just off Orchard Road)

http://www.timeoutsingapore.com/clubs/venues/bars/no.5

No. 5 or Ice Cold Beer are not ridiculously priced and always full of SPGs
Sarong party girl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## panama hat

> ^ dont they have a mod there called 'panama hat'?


Must be an impostor  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

> I work in the next building but have still never been there.


Ah you working near the dock ? quite enjoyable in the night time, funny to see the full activity of the trucks while people are partying next door




> My sources say it is overpriced and full of poseurs.


yeah, my kind of place, will take you there next time I go Sing  :Smile: 

lot of pretty girls,




> Sarong party girl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I prefer the term Singapore Party Girl, I don't think they still wear those Sarong or maybe at home only  :Razz: 




> Sarong Party Girls in local entertainment are usually portrayed as gold-digging, husband-snatching Asian sirens.


got to love that quote above  :Smile:

----------


## danno5

what is the scene like for chinese new year? coming down on Saturday afternoon with my wife, staying near clarke quey.....what should be on the agenda (cultural stuff, not bars) - thanks in advance!

----------


## Butterfly

> what is the scene like for chinese new year?


dead, city will be a ghost town, they will all be in Thailand or in Europe

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

And what are KTV bars? Just Karaoki joints or p4p places?

----------


## slimboyfat

> And what are KTV bars? Just Karaoki joints or p4p places?


If you dont mind dropping a few thousand dollars they are a good night out with local Chinese friends.

These are for business entertainment purposes only for the most part. Time was when you could have a full on orgy in the rooms, however those times have gone or so I have been told by my local friends who frequent such places these days.

If you are interested in P4P there is only one decent Singapore resource http://www.sammyboyforum.com/

----------


## slimboyfat

> what is the scene like for chinese new year? coming down on Saturday afternoon with my wife, staying near clarke quey.....what should be on the agenda (cultural stuff, not bars) - thanks in advance!


Forget Singapore on Chinese new year itself. Its like going to a western country on Christmas day (everything is shut and everyone is doing the family thing)

Pop down to Chinatown before Chinese new year if you fancy

I did a thread on it here

https://teakdoor.com/singapore-forum/...chinatown.html

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

Another question... Any reasonably priced massage shops that are recommended? I heard there were one or two around Little India.

----------


## danno5

thanks SBF, appreciate the advice.  I arrive Saturday (CNY-eve) - I heard that there may be fireworks? How about Monday and Tuesday, do celebrations start up again or just normal working conditions. I am in Ipoh, Malaysia, and most of the chinese around here take the week (+) off.....

----------


## David Jackson

> i'll be there in 2 weeks. staying for 3 days. any recommendations for me to go see or places to eat kind sir?



Food : 

Katong laksa 
Hainanese chicken rice 
There's a malay food stall somewhere at bedok, th food there is nice.
Pepper lunch (Suntec city , Imm building etc.pepper lunch is eating steaks , pork chops etc.)
Hot pot 
Steamboats (Kallang. There's one whole rowl of steamboats , you can choose 
which you like. Cheap too. If you like spicy food , go to th korean steamboat shop named.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by blackpanther
> 
> 
> i'll be there in 2 weeks. staying for 3 days. any recommendations for me to go see or places to eat kind sir?
> 
> 
>  
> There's a malay food stall somewhere at bedok, th food there is nice.


Well, that narrows it down...
(realized that might be a bit cryptic.  Its along the lines of there is a som tam place somewhere in Korat)

----------


## TizMe

Bedok seems to have more food centres than anywhere else in the universe.

Every second block of flats has one.

----------


## crazy dog

Mrs is nagging me to take her to Singapore, god knows why, shopping I expect. Can't wade through this thread to find the answer to this, but what can people suggest we see in 2-3 days (not shops!) also any recommendation for a cheap hotel, well cheap by Singapore standards. I only went once ten years ago and don't really want to go back as there did not seem much to do or see, maybe I missed something. I did see a thread about a tree top walkway, is that easy to get to by taxi or bus? looks well away from shops. Oh yeah I see Nawty recommended booking a hotel at sin airport as this is cheaper, is this true?

----------


## nidhogg

> I did see a thread about a tree top walkway, is that easy to get to by taxi or bus? looks well away from shops.


Singapores public transport is excellent -really good. You will have no problems getting to most places by the MRT (light rail thingy) or bus, or taxi.

Place worth a vist:

The zoo (one of the world best)
(for a full day couple the zoo with the night safari as its right next door)
Jurong Bird park
Sentosa island - full day of attractions

Go out to east cost and hire a couple of bike and cycle through the parks along the beach.

Take a drink in raffles long bar or the billiard room

wander around china town (whats left)

Lau Pa Sat for an evening meal

on edit - and yeah, the tree tops thingy (forget where that is though)

----------


## kingwilly

> Oh yeah I see Nawty recommended booking a hotel at sin airport as this is cheaper, is this true?


Yes. 

They have a counter at the airport, with a list of nearly all hotels in Singapore, with prices and number of rooms available.

----------


## Thai Pom

I have been on the Singapore Expat Forum but cannot find where to Sign up / Join it.  Any help appreciated.

Cheers, TP

----------


## crazy dog

[quote=nidhogg;1

Place worth a vist:

The zoo (one of the world best)
(for a full day couple the zoo with the night safari as its right next door)
Jurong Bird park
Sentosa island - full day of attractions

Go out to east cost and hire a couple of bike and cycle through the parks along the beach.

Take a drink in raffles long bar or the billiard room

wander around china town (whats left)

Lau Pa Sat for an evening meal

on edit - and yeah, the tree tops thingy (forget where that is though)[/quote]


I forgot about the zoo thats one definite place then with the night safari, think Raffles is a bit overrated, they seem to have over restored it and it lost a lot of charm, the sin sling is a disgusting drink as well. Thanks

----------


## TizMe

> wander around china town (whats left)


Little India is far more interesting than China Town.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> wander around china town (whats left)
> 
> 
> Little India is far more interesting than China Town.


Fair point.  Some interesting stuff there, and places that do awesome Indian food (if that floats your boat, which it most certainly does mine!).  Mustapha's worth a wander in.  

Of course desker/Flander square are worth a trip in themselves, but probably not advisable with his missus though!

----------


## fawltytowerspattaya

Any info on O visas from Singapore?ne  One of my customers was inquiring.

----------


## jandajoy

> Any info on O visas from Singapore?ne One of my customers was inquiring.


Check the various visa threads mate.


There's a button entitled " search" it's really good.

It searches.

----------


## iwandarmawan15

I want to know disingapore ornamental fish sales center? thank you boss

----------


## nidhogg

SAFEA

----------


## mc2

hi there, i am going to singapore (8 hour transit) next week, ive got an australian passport, can someone check these numbers

lunch and dinner $20
MRT day pass $8 + $10 deposit
bike hire $8
gym and shower in airport $11

total about $50

ill bring more but do these numbers sound about right ?

----------


## slimboyfat

> hi there, i am going to singapore (8 hour transit) next week, ive got an australian passport, can someone check these numbers
> 
> lunch and dinner $20
> MRT day pass $8 + $10 deposit
> bike hire $8
> gym and shower in airport $11
> 
> total about $50
> 
> ill bring more but do these numbers sound about right ?


what kind of bike are you hiring? $8 would get you a bicycle for a couple of hours at East Coast Park.

$10 for a meal is ok at a hawker centre. You might want to bump it up to $20 per meal if you are planning to have a beer or 2 with your food. 

You are right on the MRT pass price.

I would check the numbers a bit more thoroughly but you mention you have an Australian passport so I doubt you really want to have a shower, you are just showing off  :Smile: 

Come with S$100 at least.

----------


## mc2

I plan on a mountain bike or any geared bike will be fine for a few hours.

I mentioned the au passport because I was originally going to ask a question about the transit visa, But forgot to do so. So no, not showing off although i suppose it does look odd that I mention this without any apparent reason.  :Smile:  Anyhow, after doing some research I found out a free transit visa is available at the airport so it's all good.

So as long as there are no hidden surprises I'll stick to my cheap arse $50 budget with a bit in reserve. The main thing is not going shopping but checking out the place and taking photos since I never been there before.

----------


## slimboyfat

> I plan on a mountain bike or any geared bike will be fine for a few hours.
> 
> I mentioned the au passport because I was originally going to ask a question about the transit visa, But forgot to do so. So no, not showing off although i suppose it does look odd that I mention this without any apparent reason.  Anyhow, after doing some research I found out a free transit visa is available at the airport so it's all good.
> 
> So as long as there are no hidden surprises I'll stick to my cheap arse $50 budget with a bit in reserve. The main thing is not going shopping but checking out the place and taking photos since I never been there before.


I will be at the airport on sunday and see if i can find out about your shower price request...

just stick to the mrt and dont bother with the bike. just about everywhere of interest has an mrt station nearby.

you will spend so much time looking for a bike rental place (even I wouldnt know where to start (apart from at the parks) and i have lived here for 15 yrs) and the roads are mostly 2-3 lane jobs which you would not want to tackle on a bicycle.

cheers

----------


## mc2

i switched my flight to come in a few days early and managed to come in yesterday, unfortuantly there was a thunderstorm so I didn't get outside much.

i can report that showers are $8.55 at one of the  lounges at the terminal.

all in all, quite a nice place of what i did see of it, ill definitely like to come back and give it another chance hopefully when it is not raining.

only downside was the weather which was insanely humid.

----------


## slimboyfat

> only downside was the weather which was insanely humid.


 
yep its like that every day of the year

----------


## TizMe

I think its been quite pleasant the last couple of weeks.

----------


## slimboyfat

Its certainly very pleasant this evening. I have hardly broken a sweat lifting my drink

----------


## Hoof Hearted

Spending a few nights in Singapore during the last week of June. Gonna hit the embassy for a visa renew and I'd like to stay close in to this area. Other travel plans involve taking pictures and drinking beer.  Usually when I travel I stay in places that are dirt cheap, but not so low class that I will get shanked or lose my gear when I step out for some eats.  Any suggestions ?

----------


## slimboyfat

> Spending a few nights in Singapore during the last week of June. Gonna hit the embassy for a visa renew and I'd like to stay close in to this area. Other travel plans involve taking pictures and drinking beer.  Usually when I travel I stay in places that are dirt cheap, but not so low class that I will get shanked or lose my gear when I step out for some eats.  Any suggestions ?


One of the many cheap hotels at Geylang such as those in the Hotel 81 chain would probably fit the bill. Depending on what 'shanked' means

----------


## kingwilly

> Depending on what 'shanked' means


knifed.

----------


## Airportwo

> only downside was the weather which was insanely humid.


I was in Singapore last week for a few days, really enjoyed the nice cool weather!
Thailand at this time of year is "insanely humid" this year has been exceptionally so!  :Sad:

----------


## Hoof Hearted

> One of the many cheap hotels at Geylang such as those in the Hotel 81 chain would probably fit the bill. Depending on what 'shanked' means


Thanks I will check it out online. The places I have seen online so far are still quite expensive. I don't expect awesome rates but I'd rather not pay more then I have to considering I will probably not take time to enjoy any amenities. I basically just need a bed to crash on at the end of the night and a shower in the morning. Other comforts I could care less about.

----------


## hittheroadjack

Will be in Kuala Lumpur, for a few days, and then Singapore, for a few days. After doing a little research I have determined that there are about 9 bus companies that provided non stop transportation to Singapore, about a 5 hour trip. There are basically two reasons that I would like to take the bus in lieu of taking the train or flying. The first is that the buses go from city center to city center. The 2nd is that they seem like they all have a business class approach, seating and amenities.

Now, I have two questions:

* Which are the better companies with the best seating and amenities?

* Which bus companies by-pass Woodlands, Singapore by going a better route?

Thanks in advance

----------


## rvnoi

hittheroadjack, I prefer Transtar, having tried their First Class bus. Huge massage chair, personal screen, headphones, food, etc. mostly solo business passengers, so no screaming kids. I've seen their new Solitaire Class coaches, and they look even more impressive. Most VIP coaches now use the Second link in the west. Faster clearance and much much more pleasant.

----------


## hittheroadjack

> hittheroadjack, I prefer Transtar, having tried their First Class bus. Huge massage chair, personal screen, headphones, food, etc. mostly solo business passengers, so no screaming kids. I've seen their new Solitaire Class coaches, and they look even more impressive. Most VIP coaches now use the Second link in the west. Faster clearance and much much more pleasant.


I took your advice and booked Transtar Solitaire Service. We don't have buses like this in the US. Nothing even close.

----------


## hittheroadjack

My wife (Thai born. American citizen) and I just spent 6 nights in Singapore. Our first night we spent at the Bay Hotel near the Harborfront. Fairly new hotel with excellent service. However, the room, including bathroom, were smaller than one of my smallest bedrooms back in the US. Could not believe that anyone would be in the least comfortable there. Stuck it out for that night and then moved over to the M Hotel on Anson road. The M is a typical western standard hotel similar to the Marriott except that it is not a luxury hotel like the Marriott. The M is located in the financial district and is two blocks from the Tanjong Pagar MRT station and about 4 blocks from quite a few asian eating establishments. Chinatown is also a 15 minute walk away. There are many coffee shops and western/asian restaurants in the area. A large new MacDonalds is next door to the hotel. Believe it or not the ice cream and coffee are half price of other places and both are actually better.

We spent our entire 6 days all over Singapore. Utilized the MRT almost exclusively. I was getting scared, near the end, as we were zipping through the stations and ticket machines like locals. Didn't even have to look at a map anymore. 

I was totally blown away by the Marina Bay Sands. Just an incredible place. Wish we could have afforded a room which I understand starts at about $350 UDS. A little too steep for my liking. The M was expensive enough at $160 UDS through Agoda and that's the discount price.

My observation was: Singapore is super clean, super modern, super efficient, super Capitalist. The place reeks of money. The people are, for the most part, well dressed, well groomed, and physically in shape. A lot of people dress up similar to New York City. The transportation systems are second to none. Changi airport is extremely comfortable and comprehensive. The place certainly earns it reputation as the financial capital of Asia if not the world. If you have excess money to spend and don't worry about prices then Singapore can be a fascinating place to visit. It is quite expensive for just about everything and will overwhelm your budget in short order if you don't pay attention. That being said, it is a worthwhile place to visit and experience at least once in your lifetime. I don't think I would want to live there as the atmosphere is a little too autocratic for my liking. I'm a Bangkok sort of guy where things are laid back and everyone smiles.

----------


## slimboyfat

Thats a pretty good price for the M Hotel. Usual weekday price is around S$300, and at weekends is $220. I work in an office block just behind it

----------


## hittheroadjack

> Thats a pretty good price for the M Hotel. Usual weekday price is around S$300, and at weekends is $220. I work in an office block just behind it


I was really surprised as the regular Agoda price, during the week, was about $210 USD and up. We really liked the area along Anson Road and also our walks down Maxwell road towards Chinatown and the large Maxwell Road Food Court. The MRT station was also so convenient. You could tell that it was the financial district as most everything closed down early during the week and almost entirely during the weekend. We, however, just hopped on the MRT and found loads of places to eat. 

There is a little Ice Cream shop not far from the MRT station along the left side of Maxwell Road. It's located on the backside of one of the restaurants through an ally way. It's all home made and the best ice cream I think I've ever had. Only about 6 flavors. But, incredible. I recommend everyone give them a try.

----------


## padova44

> Thinking about a visit?
> 
> Anything you would like to know to Singapore then please ask here. I probably know the answer or know someone who does


I'm seeking an hotel in Singapore that is probably Thai-owned and has Thai staff?  
Thanks

----------


## TizMe

It would then have Thai service standards, so why?

----------

